# Fish Tank Rack Systems - For Multiple Tanks - DIY!!



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

I currently have a 75, 55 long, 20 & 10 gallon tanks.

I am interested in getting into breeding and I am currently half way through construction on a studio apartment in my mothers beach house. It's a studio but it has a small room off the side of it, which I was going to use as an office or my home recording/production studio but now I am thinking of building a fish room.

If I do it, I want to go all out and build wall to wall racks wherever I can. Im going to take measurements when I am there this weekend, but I am already starting to look into DIY rack systems vs. store bought rack systems.

I've seen a lot of fish rooms, different rack systems made of wood, metal or even cinderblocks. If I do it, I want everything to be concealed and hidden, piping, filtration, lights, etc. Almost like you would see in a LFS. Anyone ever build or purchase a rack system like this? or know where to purchase them from? Only place I found was in Canada called John Allan Aquariums.

If anyone can point me to some threads about this or in the right direction, or share their experiences...I'd def appreciate it.

Here are some pics of what I am talking about...









This one I like because it has the bigger tanks and sink.









This has a nice corner unit.

























I like this set up as well. And is realistic.









Anyone know anything about these units? What type of filtration? Lighting? Heating? Etc...


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

the first couple look like petland/petco/petsmart


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

Well theres no petlands, petsmarts or anything nice like this in my town. Lol. But yeah these were example gallery images of stuff JohnAllanAquriums have built for clients. Some very well may be...


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

DAS specializes in this kinda stuff http://www.petstorefixtures.com/

prov has a sick fishroom build.. i just cant find the thread


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

You could look into Cantrell's (sorry in advance if I misspelled that) fish room build, he definitely did a good job in the areas you have questions in.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

S14Swap240sx said:


> DAS specializes in this kinda stuff http://www.petstorefixtures.com/
> 
> prov has a sick fishroom build.. i just cant find the thread


Thanks, great site. I have a feeling they are gonna be expensive. I might just build my own and go for the clean finished look and try and conceal everything.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I would run each column on its own sump ,wet/dry filter,calculate total water volume and the heater would go in each sump,lighting would need to be made to handle moisture,something DIY,store bought strip lights would add up pretty quick,good luck :thumb:


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

theboothsociety said:


> S14Swap240sx said:
> 
> 
> > DAS specializes in this kinda stuff http://www.petstorefixtures.com/
> ...


I feel like with a little planning and getting a good idea of how expensive it is to set up down to the last pvc pipe.. things will go alot smoother and it will put the whole project into perspective. It may be a significant amount of money in the end, and it would suck to figure that out half way into it.

Im finishing up my 125 that i got as much as i could used for it and built as much as i could.. and im kinda like fml i didnt wanna spend so much

here is prov's thread.. read it! http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=204626


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Its a big project you got on your mind!

It is very much possible to do, what it is you want to do, and there are many different ways to go about it! Personally i think its a great idea!!!

I love the first pic how he made probably a kitchen into a aquarium rack! 
Anyway, if you are going to do wall to wall, corners, floor to heaven, you defiantly should get a couple of long tanks!

Are you looking to buy a standard rack system with regular sized tanks or are you up for the challenge of building some yourself?

Do a couple of drawings and measures to make sure that whatever you are going with, is gone fit the room/wall you have in mind to decorate. And as you already did, research alot of different setups you like!

*** done a smaller rack system (1 wall with 24 tanks) in my LFS couple of years ago, p.m if i can assist you in any way.

Regards Tobi


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

The MARS system in your first picture can be found used for a lot cheaper than new. Most of them are 33 gallon longs with dividers. If not for the height of them and the fact im married I would have a few of them in my living room.


----------

